# king kong ondvd,about ****en time!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

Warner Home Video has announced that Peter Jackson is helping to produce bonus materials for the DVD debut of the 1933 KING KONG. 

The director is working on a new two hour documentary on the making of the movie, which be included in a two-disc set. In addition, there will be a documentary on director Merian C. Cooper and commentary from Ray Harryhausen, actress Terry Moore & Ken Ralston. 


There will be two versions of the set: a two-disc special edition and a two-disc collector's edition packaged in a collectable tin. The tin will also include "a 20-page reproduction of the original souvenir program, postcard reproductions of the original one sheets, and a mail-in offer for a reproduction of a vintage 27-by-41-inch movie poster." 


Warner will also be putting out a four-disc set that features KING KONG, THE SON OF KONG, and MIGHT JOE YOUNG. 


The DVDs will hit shelves on November 22nd.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I know, I found out about this yesterday. It is great news indeed. Also of note, Paramount is re-releasing their 1976 remake of King Kong this fall. May or may not be a special edition. I might pick that up in addition to the King Kong 2-disc set. Warner Bros is getting busy this year, what with the 5 Batman 2-disc sets and all, they're also producing 2-discers for The Outsiders, New Jack City, and The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've always been a fan of the original Kong and was excited to hear that they're releasing a two-disc set. Can't wait until it comes out; like with *Sin City* and *Batman Begins* I will be there the moment they pull back the brown paper of the display to start selling them to the general public.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

It would also be nice if the Criterion Collection audio commentary track could make it onto this upcoming DVD set.


----------

